# Online slam book



## pritish_kul2 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey,
Can i get a online slam book??and can i get examples of slam books filled coz i don't get wht shuld i write in the slam book...something funny


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 1, 2007)

try slambook.com


----------



## amol48 (Dec 1, 2007)

or try *onlineslambook.com* .... it's good


----------

